# FAIL - Deployed application at context path /Address but context failed to start



## Saeppich (30. Sep 2015)

In meinem Studium habe ich vom Prof die Aufgabe bekommen eine kleine Addressverwaltung in Java zu erstellen. Da ich schon etwas Kenntnisse von Java habe dachte ich mir ich schreibe es mittels JSF / Primeface, Spring und Eclipselink und Netbeans via Maven.

Beim Anlegen des Projektes und dem ersten compilieren lief noch alles einwandfrei.

Jetzt habe ich mal etwas Code hinzugefügt und beim Ausführen erhalte ich

FAIL - Deployed application at context path /Address but context failed to start

Ich habe schon etwas gegoogelt und konnt in einem Kommentar lesen das wahrscheinlich die web.xml fehlt. Wie ihr aber dem ZIP entnehmen könnt ist diese vorhanden.

Weis einer von euch was da gerade falsch läuft?

NetBeans: Deploying on Apache Tomcat 8.0.15.0
    profile mode: false
    debug mode: false
    force redeploy: true
Undeploying ...
undeploy?path=/Address
OK - Undeployed application at context path /Address
In-place deployment at D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\target\Address-0.0.1
Deployment is in progress...
deploy?config=file%3A%2FC%3A%2FUsers%2FThomas%2FAppData%2FLocal%2FTemp%2Fcontext8863038773620694644.xml&path=/Address
FAIL - Deployed application at context path /Address but context failed to start
cd D:\NetBeansProjects\Address; "JAVA_HOME=C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jdk1.8.0_31" cmd /c "\"\"C:\\Program Files\\NetBeans 8.0.2\\java\\maven\\bin\\mvn.bat\" -Dnetbeans.deploy=true -Dmaven.ext.class.path=\"C:\\Program Files\\NetBeans 8.0.2\\java\\maven-nblib\\netbeans-eventspy.jar\" -Dfile.encoding=UTF-8 package\""
Scanning for projects...

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Building Address 0.0.1
------------------------------------------------------------------------

--- maven-dependency-plugin:2.1:copy (default) @ Address ---

--- maven-resources-plugin:2.5:resources (default-resources) @ Address ---
[debug] execute contextualize
Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
Copying 1 resource

--- maven-compiler-plugin:2.3.2:compile (default-compile) @ Address ---
Nothing to compile - all classes are up to date

--- maven-resources-plugin:2.5:testResources (default-testResources) @ Address ---
[debug] execute contextualize
Using 'UTF-8' encoding to copy filtered resources.
skip non existing resourceDirectory D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\src\test\resources

--- maven-compiler-plugin:2.3.2:testCompile (default-testCompile) @ Address ---
No sources to compile

--- maven-surefire-plugin:2.10:test (default-test) @ Address ---
Surefire report directory: D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\target\surefire-reports

-------------------------------------------------------
 T E S T S
-------------------------------------------------------

Results :

Tests run: 0, Failures: 0, Errors: 0, Skipped: 0


--- maven-war-plugin:2.1.1:war (default-war) @ Address ---
Packaging webapp
Assembling webapp [Address] in [D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\target\Address-0.0.1]
Processing war project
Copying webapp resources [D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\src\main\webapp]
Webapp assembled in [2516 msecs]
Building war: D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\target\Address-0.0.1.war
Warning: selected war files include a WEB-INF/web.xml which will be ignored 
(webxml attribute is missing from war task, or ignoreWebxml attribute is specified as 'true')
------------------------------------------------------------------------
BUILD SUCCESS
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total time: 18.562s
Finished at: Wed Sep 30 17:23:22 CEST 2015
Final Memory: 10M/245M
------------------------------------------------------------------------
NetBeans: Deploying on Apache Tomcat 8.0.15.0
    profile mode: false
    debug mode: false
    force redeploy: true
Undeploying ...
undeploy?path=/Address
OK - Undeployed application at context path /Address
In-place deployment at D:\NetBeansProjects\Address\target\Address-0.0.1
deploy?config=file%3A%2FC%3A%2FUsers%2FThomas%2FAppData%2FLocal%2FTemp%2Fcontext3819757022529895319.xml&path=/Address
FAIL - Deployed application at context path /Address but context failed to start


----------



## Dompteur (30. Sep 2015)

Das ist eine recht allgemeine Fehlermeldung.
Im Tomcat Logfile müßtest du mehr zur Fehlerursache finden.


----------

